# Parking at Ennis railway station?



## Protocol (16 Feb 2008)

Could I leave my car at Ennis railway station for 2/3 nights?

I would be using the train to go to Cork.


----------



## DrMoriarty (16 Feb 2008)

I'd imagine so. There's no charge, and it's not secured, so at your own risk — but it's in a fairly (?) safe, residential part of the town.

Maybe ring ahead and ask them?


----------



## patspost (16 Feb 2008)

I´d imagine that it would be fairly safe, there are other public transport options to Cork, such as the hourly Galway Cork bus service that passes through ennis or indeed Bus Eireanns service, sorry to go off subject slightly!!!


----------



## rochs (16 Feb 2008)

there is a parking charge at Ennis  Railway Station €2 per day.

rochs


----------



## DrMoriarty (17 Feb 2008)

Ah. I stand corrected.

I guess that answers the question, then?


----------

